# effacer un disque dur en mode sécurisé > vente



## Tit-Ben38 (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'espère que je ne vais pas en vexer, mais je vais parler PC ... sous Linux !!! ouf ! 


Ma copine avait un ancien HP qui a rendu l'ame sous XP (logiciellement parlant...), un collègue à elle lui a formater sous LINUX, ses données n'ont pas été chargées, et maintenant il y a juste 2 comptes LINUX et quelques données. 

Bon pour la petite histoire elle a craqué dans la foulée sur du MBA 13', donc le vieux HP traine dans un coin et on aimerait le donner à une association caritative style EMAUS, ca peut toujours servir à quelqu'un et en plus sous Linux ils peuvent le vendre sans licence. (une connaissance y travaille et ils ont des soucis avec ca...)

D'où ma question : 
*Comment je peux faire pour effacer irrémédiablement le disque dur pour qu'en aucun cas ses données personnelles ayant été sur le disque à l'époque où il tournait sous XP puissent ressortir ? Avec au passage les licences pour XP et autres. *
J'aimerais le faire sans désinstaller UNIX car je suis pas sur de savoir comment faire pour le remettre. 
Y'a t-il quelque chose de particulier à faire ? un code à rentrer dans le terminal ?
Je ne m'y connais vraiment pas dans ce genre de détails, et j'aimerai votre aide pour etre sur qu'on aura jamais de soucis.
Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2011)

Il y a BCWipe (payant).
Il y a aussi ça, mais c'est peut-être un peu vieux.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Janvier 2011)

Il y a aussi la commande Unix *dd *avec l'option _random _qui permet de faire cela. Ca prend un peu de temps, mais 3 passages successifs sont conseillés.

Un fil sur le sujet ici 

Extrait :
If you're concerned about spies taking the platters out of your hard  drive, and scanning them using  superconducting quantum-interference  detectors, you can always add a "for" loop for US Government DoD  approved secure hard disk erasure. Copy and paste the following two  lines into a text editor. 
 	Code:
 	#!/bin/bash 
for n in `seq 7`; do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=8b conv=notrunc; done


----------



## Tit-Ben38 (27 Janvier 2011)

ok, merci je vais regarder ce dernier forum et voir ce que je peux faire.
Merci beaucoup


----------

